# Achilles the American Bully puppy



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I posted a thread when I first got him, I think he was about 9 weeks then.

He turns 12 weeks tomorrow! 
Despite him being completely unexpected, he's fitting in and getting along great with the other dogs. Plus, he's just so cute. 

Here he is at his first conformation class. .He was not a fan of the show lead, but he loved all of the attention from the 'judge'-
DSC_0562 - Edited by Hallie06, on Flickr

He does this cute grin when I have his favorite toy-
DSC_0604 by Hallie06, on Flickr

This was two weeks ago-
DSC_0420 by Hallie06, on Flickr

Now-
DSC_0577 by Hallie06, on Flickr

DSC_0576 by Hallie06, on Flickr

Overall he's doing great! I get a lot of questions about his breed and color. 
He's considered a champagne/lilac tri. 

Thanks for looking! :wave:


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh man is he adorable! I love his ears!!


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

How cute!! His coloring is gorgeous and those little ears!!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I was on the fence about cropping him, because it's rare for uncropped dogs do as well in the show ring as their cropped friends, but I really love his little ears!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He's so gorgeous! What's the cut off time period for cropping? I know Beaucerons and Dobermans are not recommended to crop past 12 weeks and preferably not past 10 weeks, but they have longer crops.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm so glad you didn't crop him, those ears are precious!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

jade5280 said:


> He's so gorgeous! What's the cut off time period for cropping? I know Beaucerons and Dobermans are not recommended to crop past 12 weeks and preferably not past 10 weeks, but they have longer crops.


 The cutoff time is 5-6 months with Ambullies. Their crop is easy and short, so they almost never require posting/taping past the initial few days. Earliest is best of course, but if Achilles gets cropped it'll be in about 2 weeks, he'll be 14-15 weeks. I'm about to go on vacation to Colorado for a week. So I didnt feel comfortable with cropping him this close to our vacation, because a friend is keeping him while I'm gone. I'm going to decide when I get back. I found a wonderful, experienced vet locally. 



Amaryllis said:


> I'm so glad you didn't crop him, those ears are precious!


I do love his little flops!


----------

